# Prevent access to porn sites



## Golibs (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi members please i need to configure a wireless D-link router to prevent porn sites. How can i do that? Please i would be very greatful if someone can help me out.


----------



## mechanicalmetal (Nov 12, 2008)

You sure can..... BEST way to do this is to login to the router, setup an account with OpenDNS.org its free, and set your routers DNS for what they tell you to. Its very easy just follow the detailed steps as they tell you literally how to do everything.

I run this for 3 of our retail locations, very stable, and highly effective.

Let me know if you need help.

-Brandon


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

I second the OpenDNS option, very confgurable.


----------

